# Borderline Hypertension



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

Should a diagnosis of borderline hypertension be coded as 401.9? Or should it be coded at all?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 2, 2009)

JulesofColorado said:


> Should a diagnosis of borderline hypertension be coded as 401.9? Or should it be coded at all?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No you would not use 401.9, can you find out from the provider what the symptoms are, is the BP just elevated.  Then you could go from there.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

It's in the History of an ER report.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2009)

The I would not code it unless the physician can make a statement of HTN, if they mention elevated BP then use the code for that, otherwise I would not code it at all.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

No mention of elevated bp, so I won't code it then.

Thank you!


----------

